

Ask HN: Do we need any more real-time collaboration tools? - notduncansmith

On Saturday, I enjoyed watching the live broadcast of YCombinator&#x27;s 2013 Startup School.  For the first two talks I just watched, but then a tweet came across the stream below the video referencing a Google Doc containing notes on the talks (I&#x27;m sure many of you have seen it).<p>I collaborated on the document with ~6 people throughout the rest of the event, and we worked together with almost no friction.  There was a small amount of meta-discussion, but no outside communication and we put together a pretty detailed and well-formatted account of the event.<p>If Google Docs could get their shit together on inline images, it seems to me that it&#x27;d be a tool with relatively little left to improve upon.<p>TL;DR: I see new real-time document collaboration tools and features every day. Do we really need any more players in this space?
======
dylanhassinger
there is infinite opportunity to reinvent the basics

------
arxpoetica
Answer: yes.

